# Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100 & Tata Photon



## ratzee199 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am interested in buying a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100. I already have a TATA Photon+ dongle for my laptop & wi-fi connectivity at home (NetGear N150). I have seen that, in this model it has USB 2.0 connectivity. Can I use my TATA Photon+ dongle in it to connect through internet? 

Jay


----------

